# Can't Turn Off Outdoor Speaker



## ehammett (Jul 17, 2007)

I just purchased a 2008 28KRS and I love it, glad there is such a place like outbackers.com to see all the great ideas.

I first turned the radio on when I began moving all my camping gear into the new camper and as I went outside I noticed the outside speaker was on, so while still at the dealer (I drove from Charlotte, NC to Lakeshore RV in Michigan) I asked how to turn it off and they said I needed to install a switch to turn it on and off ??????!!!!

Anyway, I have changed the balance and fade and spent more time trying to turn it off than anything, I guess keystone forgot?? to make a way to turn it off!

I have the Jensen CD player with remote, anyway got an ideas/solutions?

Thanks


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats on your 28! and Welcome to Outbackers!!!

I heard the fader controls the inside and outside speakers but it sounds like you have already tried that. A few people with 08's on here and hope they can help you out

Scott


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

On our Outback stereo, there are three different "speaker" buttons- A, B, and C. A is the bedroom speakers, B is the livingroom and C are for the outside speakers. If we had them, that is.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Our 23krs uses the fader. Front is inside and rear is outside.


----------



## ehammett (Jul 17, 2007)

FZ1dave said:


> Our 23krs uses the fader. Front is inside and rear is outside.


Yea, I dont have an A/B/C Selector, just a fader/balancer. When front the right side of the trailer works, when rear the left side works, balance left and right is normal.

It's just all messed up, I'm going to just make some sort of switch and route it to the outside grille.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You're not the only one...Try this link and see post number 10

Outside speakers

Hope it helps!

Oops! Almost forgot to say WELCOME!!


----------



## ehammett (Jul 17, 2007)

skippershe said:


> You're not the only one...Try this link and see post number 10
> 
> Outside speakers
> 
> ...


I have read this, but is there an amplifier somewhere? If so then it may have more than just the 4 outputs or it could be some sort of aux.

Ive had it all the way left all the way right all the way front all the way back and the darn thing still won't turn off heh.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ehammett said:


> You're not the only one...Try this link and see post number 10
> 
> Outside speakers
> 
> ...


I have read this, but is there an amplifier somewhere? If so then it may have more than just the 4 outputs or it could be some sort of aux.

Ive had it all the way left all the way right all the way front all the way back and the darn thing still won't turn off heh.
[/quote]
Sorry, I don't know because we don't have outside speakers in our '06. 
I bet you will have all kinds of help and answers in the morning from others who have an '07 or later model.
Hang in there...


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

ehammett said:


> Yea, I dont have an A/B/C Selector, just a fader/balancer. When front the right side of the trailer works, when rear the left side works, balance left and right is normal.
> 
> It's just all messed up, I'm going to just make some sort of switch and route it to the outside grille.


First thing I would do is call the dealer and ask them how it's supposed to work. My guess is the same as ours since you don't have the selector. I'm guessing it's still under warranty so have _them_ fix it. You shouldn't have to fart around with wiring anything.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

FZ1dave said:


> Our 23krs uses the fader. Front is inside and rear is outside.


Same in our 26 RKS.


----------



## ehammett (Jul 17, 2007)

FZ1dave said:


> Yea, I dont have an A/B/C Selector, just a fader/balancer. When front the right side of the trailer works, when rear the left side works, balance left and right is normal.
> 
> It's just all messed up, I'm going to just make some sort of switch and route it to the outside grille.


First thing I would do is call the dealer and ask them how it's supposed to work. My guess is the same as ours since you don't have the selector. I'm guessing it's still under warranty so have _them_ fix it. You shouldn't have to fart around with wiring anything.
[/quote]

Yeah, I was at lakeshore the day I bought it and asked the service guys.. no help just told me to put in a switch for it, at that point I just said ok whatever you say. I'd rather do something myself anyway.

I believe the fader idea is a bunch of crap, who wants to go into the menu and and hold a button down for a couple seconds when they could just push a "outdoor speaker on" button and there ya go.

I'll get pictures when I'm done, gotta go round up the parts first eh


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> On our Outback stereo, there are three different "speaker" buttons- A, B, and C. A is the bedroom speakers, B is the livingroom and C are for the outside speakers. If we had them, that is.


My B is the outdoor one......


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ehammett said:


> Yeah, I was at lakeshore the day I bought it and asked the service guys.. no help just told me to put in a switch for it, at that point I just said ok whatever you say. I'd rather do something myself anyway.


Lakeshore!!!!  shame on you...


----------



## ehammett (Jul 17, 2007)

I bought from Lakeshore because they had the best price I could find anywhere and the sales people were great, service sucked.

Anyway.....

Heres what I have

Balance Left: This gives me the outside LEFT speaker, and the hauler room speakers
Balance Right: THis gives me the outside RIGHT speaker, and the rear slide out speakers
Fade Front: Gives me the RIGHT outside speaker, and the "door" side of the inside 
Fade Rear: Gives me the LEFT outside speaker, and the dinette slideout side of the inside

So what they have done is setup the inside of the camper to fade and balance, and tapped the right/front and rear/left speakers to hook up the outside, this is ridiculous!

I have found a A/B/C/D selector at radio shack for $40 but it is large and no way to attach and I really want a selector to mount onto the side of the cabinet or even the radio enclosure.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I must explain that my shame on you remark was directed at Lakeshore and their service dept...not at you for purchasing there.

Just wanted to clarify!









Have you tried calling Keystone to see what they have to say about it??
I don't think you should have to go out buying $40.00 parts to fix their blunder


----------



## ehammett (Jul 17, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I must explain that my shame on you remark was directed at Lakeshore and their service dept...not at you for purchasing there.
> 
> Just wanted to clarify!
> 
> ...


I will call keystone tomorrow before doing anything, I figure they will want me to hook it up and take it to the closest dealer an hour away and leave it for a week :-/ oh well, i'll see what they say!


----------



## ehammett (Jul 17, 2007)

well just for everybody's giggles, I called keystone customer service and they said that there was an A/B/C switch to select the rooms, ah I say, mine doesnt.... silence. You should contact your local service department.

So I do, the closest keystone dealer has the service department booked out a month.... I'm a subcontract so I use my trailer as my home and I'm mostly on the road that isnt much of an option.

I didn't really want them to fix it, I was hoping maybe I could swap to the other A/B/C radio instead of having to spend 50 bucks on a switch plus my time.

I talked with the "radio guy" at the service department and he said it wired horribly wrong and ridiculous that they'd think it would be better to use balance and fade to select the rooms which isn't very efficient.

My solution: Take off the outside speakers, trace all the wires, wire it the way I think it should be making sure I dont change the ohmage unless they have it all wrong too... and then eventually get a switch.

I dont really see how you can properly "tap" a speaker line to add another set without using an amplifier... wouldnt this be making 4 out of 6 speakers mono??


----------

